# Carburetor



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

My 8n tractor wasn't running right last year 
So I finally got around taking the carb off and tearing it down the float was froze up took a little bit to get it free 
Now just have to wait for the repair kit gets here so I can put it back together


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi crossroad. There's a bit more involved than installing a kit. You have to clean out all the orifices / jets. Get a welder's nozzle cleaning wire kit and run wires through them.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

When i had my NAA the old fella who owned the tractor shop got me my carb rebuild kit. He also said that if the original brass float isn’t broke then to clean and reuse it and throw the plastic one in the kit into a drawer.

Not saying it’s your issue, but I also had to pull the fuel tank bowl as there is a feed tube screen and bowl screen if I recall…I used that air line to blow the fuel lines out while all disconnected.

I may be preaching to choir, but if not familiar with these carbs you wanna read up on how to set the seats….I think the primary was turned all the way closed (gently) then a 3/4 or 1.5 turn back out…it’s been a while but there’s a lot of videos on it I’m sure.


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the extra info


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Got the carb rebuilt 
Then found out that the voltage regulator was crack and burnt 
I had to order a new regulator points and condenser and distributor cap 
Hopefully get that in and put on then maybe I can get it started


----------

